# Needing a permanent home for the ratties



## RatLover232 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello, 
I am looking for a rat owner who would love to home two double-rex hairless rats. The reasoning is, we live in an apartment. And the office and I made an agreement in keeping rats. But if corporate finds out we could get evicted. 
We’ve been having a lot of maintenance people come over in the apartment as of lately and it’s giving me and my boyfriend anxiety. 
I really want to keep them, but I don’t want to risk them in danger from the maintenance people cause they do a lot of pest control. We didn’t know they will come in very often. 
I live in plano Texas. I am not wanting any money, just for them to be happy and a stress free environment. 
They are both very entergetic and love to play. They are active and are given many treats and food and of course a lot of play time. But since maintenance keeps coming in, it’s been difficult to take them out. 
Thank you 

sarah A


----------



## Claire44 (Mar 21, 2021)

Unfortunately I don’t live in Texas, but I will let you know if I have anybody who would like to take them! That sounds stressful, I’m so sorry. Good luck! 🤞🏻


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Look around and see if there are any rat/rodent rescues in your area - they may take them


----------



## RatLover232 (Dec 6, 2020)

lfraser06 said:


> Look around and see if there are any rat/rodent rescues in your area - they may take them


I will look into one. If no one bites, then this will last option. I will look into it as well if they are accepting new rodents.


----------



## RatLover232 (Dec 6, 2020)

Claire44 said:


> Unfortunately I don’t live in Texas, but I will let you know if I have anybody who would like to take them! That sounds stressful, I’m so sorry. Good luck! 🤞🏻


Thank you so much, I will give it a few weeks and i may take them to a rescue. It’s been anxiety driven all week. Idk when they will come up again. We usually get a 24 hour notice, but sometimes they come up before the 24 hour And sometimes I am not home, my boyfriend is usually home. But he works from home. But we fear we will get a letter or an email about eviction. I’m sorry for sounding complaining. My anxiety is talking for me haha 🤗


----------



## buggzy (Jun 2, 2021)

RatLover232 said:


> Thank you so much, I will give it a few weeks and i may take them to a rescue. It’s been anxiety driven all week. Idk when they will come up again. We usually get a 24 hour notice, but sometimes they come up before the 24 hour And sometimes I am not home, my boyfriend is usually home. But he works from home. But we fear we will get a letter or an email about eviction. I’m sorry for sounding complaining. My anxiety is talking for me haha 🤗


Hello! My heart is ready to care for some sweet lil ratties again.. are they still available?


----------

